# Help with setting up Sympatico mail on iPhone



## jakkob

Hey all! Have almost given up setting up my bfs new iPhone to work with his Bell Sympatico account.... argh! Has anyone else here set theirs up successfully? Also, I've been using my Gmail account on my iphone since the summer and have it set to IMAP.....is that possible for him with sympatico mail accounts?

Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## Sniper4u

jakkob said:


> Hey all! Have almost given up setting up my bfs new iPhone to work with his Bell Sympatico account.... argh! Has anyone else here set theirs up successfully? Also, I've been using my Gmail account on my iphone since the summer and have it set to IMAP.....is that possible for him with sympatico mail accounts?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help!


The default Host Name is pophm.sympatico.ca
Description is the same pophm.sympatico.ca
Address is your email address
User Name is the same email address
Name is your own name
SMTP smtphm.sympatico.ca
Under advanced Server Port is 995

Don't forget to set your default email account for responding to emails in general settings Mail.
Sync your phone after inputting info.
If you need more info write again.

I don't know why it's not doing it on it's own. I didn't have to anything but sync the iPhone to get my email to work.


----------

